# St.bernard (Chester)



## chesters mum (Jan 13, 2009)

This is Chester, our 3 year old st.bernard


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

lmao love the first pic hun hes a beauty xxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog....lovely pics.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

wow what a big boy he is, lmao at the 1st pic


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

PMSL at the first piccy he lovely


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

I had to look twice at the first pic! He is lovely


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

hahaha love the first pic 

He looks lovely


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's stunning  x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwww, thank you for sharing the photos!

I really want a St Bernard. I have been researching them and other giant breeds for ages and ages!

I am getting a new pup (hopefully) next year, maybe the year after.


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

love the first pic


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures, hes a stunning boy, love the first pic, its so funny, flattened by cuddles


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*omg  he is beautiful  *


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

OMG what a great big gorgeous bear he is, lovely pics


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Love him! :001_tt1:


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

What a gorgeous big boy he is. Makes my girlies loook small in comparison. In my humble opinion giant breeds are the best - I just love them to bits


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's stunning ,love that first photo!


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

had to take a second look at the 1st pik lol, he is a guwjus dog, would love one of them.


----------



## maisyjess (Feb 7, 2009)

Awwww he's gorgeous.
My sister in law has one, she's around 16 weeks and is huge.
Such lovely dogs.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG he is gorgeous


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

What a stunning lad  Hes a cracker


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

He is one handsome boy


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

Haha what a breed of dog


----------

